# HARC Round #11 at The River Track This Saturday!!



## Courtney Vaughan

The season is winding down, but the points chase is still hot!!

This will be our last trip to the River Track for 2010, so lets make it a good showing!

Weather looks like it's going to be superb for the second half of the week, and Sunny with a low of 60 and a high of 78 on Saturday..........what more could you ask for!!!

Who's coming?!?!?!?


----------



## tebone626

im in. cant wait


----------



## jasonwipf

I'm in.


----------



## JANKEII

I'm in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Graydog328

I'm in, ready to get back to the River Track!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

yep.....I'm in need of some big air!


----------



## B4Maz

i'll be there


----------



## wily

me too


----------



## Verti goat

Oh yeah! Bring it!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Will the Vertigo crew be in full-force?


----------



## hotrodchevy_77

count me in


----------



## gstanford85

hotrodchevy_77 said:


> count me in


They don't need any lappers B.


----------



## jep527

im in hopefully i got my car fixed


----------



## darrenwilliams

See you all there.

We need JB to confirm, then we will have all availble Jason's on hand.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Darren, this is a funny point you make!

I actually have a calculation that I use for estimating the number of entries expected prior to a race that uses the number of Jason's who have committed to the race.

14.688743256 x J = E
Where J = the number of Jason's expected to be in attendance, and E = the estimated number of entries
It's called the J-Factor.

For this race, there is a J-Factor of 4: Wipf, Reavis, Henderson, and Beam.

So, when rounded up, E = 59


----------



## darrenwilliams

lol. You west not be too busy this week to come up with that equation


----------



## Verti goat

Hilarious CV. 

Anybody seen the track recently? Wonder what's in store for for the weekend...


----------



## killerkustoms

I doubt it still looks like this...

http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=29.016752,-95.589229&spn=0.00085,0.000919&t=h&z=20


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

That's some old imaging! The announcer's booth isn't even there!


----------



## JANKEII

Sneaky


----------



## skillett

Texas show down I"ll be there.I"m still hunting that first place finish that's eluded me all year. Chuck.Grayson.Rubine and who ever else move over or get ran over its Skillett's turn to reign victories.


----------



## darrenwilliams

The rumor is that the track is getting bulldozed tomorrow


----------



## tebone626

they dont have much time to get it back into shape before this sat.


----------



## skillett

Dougs a bulldozer himself I"m sure he will get it done.


----------



## killerkustoms

tebone626 said:


> they dont have much time to get it back into shape before this sat.


It's the River Boys, anything is possible, if you gave them a week they could double the track size.


----------



## hotrodchevy_77

killerkustoms said:


> It's the River Boys, anything is possible, if you gave them a week they could double the track size.


dont forget the lone star light!!!:cheers:


----------



## skillett

hotrodchevy_77 said:


> dont forget the lone star light!!!:cheers:


What tire Brian been awhile don't remember


----------



## jep527

:cheers:new track cant wait to kick some e buggy butt JR JW CV KM Suttin just to name a few


----------



## bigmack

I drove by yesterday . The track looked in bad shape, most of the hills need some work, the rain has washed the hills down a good bit. And theirs some grass growing in the track.


----------



## Donnie Hayden

Wow, I only recognize 3 names in here. Do any of the regulars from back in the day still run?


----------



## Merdith

*Dude man yeah*

It's river time again, come on down and play. It ain't nothin but a good time. If you don't go you might be _ _ _.


----------



## tarpon140

Me and Big Sexy will be there.


----------



## griz

*Coming out of retirement*

I picked up an ultra lite weight full HD 60p camera and I'm going to try and make some more R/C videos. This whole rig is practically weightless no tapes no extra weight. Takes some great shots too. We'll see how it goes either I'm back in the video game or I just spent 1500 bucks for nothing 

Griz


----------



## hotrodchevy_77

skillett said:


> What tire Brian been awhile don't remember


crossbrace, caliber, i beam.....


----------



## mmorrow

Maybe?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Griz is pulling a "Brett Favre"...........


----------



## Hogster

Breakin new engine in today.. see ya there


----------



## racin_redneck

when I was fishing with ken last week, he told me that they were going to go back to one of the very first layouts he ever had when he built the track. Rob and I are headed down there today to lend a helping hand with whatever we can while breaking in robs new motor. I will have to break my new motor in Friday as the rebuild kit wont show up until thursday evening sometime. Courtney, I recognized all the other jasons you listed but who the hell is that henderson guy?


----------



## unixracer

*River track*

I'm in can't wait...haven't been in a while. Have a supprise for yea Willy.


----------



## JANKEII

I have bought new tanks for truggy and buggy. Hopefully no more air 
leaks:hairout:.


----------



## JANKEII

I was trying to think of a second place name for you Skillet. All I could come up with is 
LOOOOOOOOOOSSSSSSEEERRRRRRRRRRRRRR


skillett said:


> Texas show down I"ll be there.I"m still hunting that first place finish that's eluded me all year. Chuck.Grayson.Rubine and who ever else move over or get ran over its Skillett's turn to reign victories.


----------



## mmorrow

lol.

sorry Skillet that was funny. You know there is only way to fix that stigma right.


----------



## darrenwilliams

Harsh......lol


----------



## unixracer

I'm in can't wait...haven't been in a while. Have a supprise for yea Willy.


----------



## Ducatibilt

Ya'll are in luck, the moving chicane won't be there this weekend. 

Try to have fun without us, but get prepared we'll be at the Toys For Tots Race on the 11th.


----------



## wily

unixracer said:


> I'm in can't wait...haven't been in a while. Have a supprise for yea Willy.


Cant wait! You got my curiousity going....who is unixracer?


----------



## hotrodchevy_77

JANKEII said:


> I have bought new tanks for truggy and buggy. Hopefully no more air
> leaks:hairout:.


try tightning the phillips screw under the cap....that worked for me


----------



## JANKEII

I have tried it all.:hairout: Everything I could think of for sealing the engine I did. Changed fuel line, put slime around the gasket tank ring, tighten the screw under the tank cap. Soaked the gasket in shock oil. Changed pipe gaskets, and made sure pipe is sitting correctly. Dunked the tank under water to see if there was bubbles when I blew into it (no bubbles). All I can think is the tank has a hair line leak in it. It will start showing it self about a quater of the way through the tank. I think it shows itself when the tank gets hot and expands. If new tanks don't work, then I am really lost.:spineyes:


hotrodchevy_77 said:


> try tightning the phillips screw under the cap....that worked for me


----------



## JANKEII

Yea, keep buying new cars until one works....:cop:


mmorrow said:


> lol.
> 
> sorry Skillet that was funny. You know there is only way to fix that stigma right.


----------



## skillett

JANKEII said:


> I was trying to think of a second place name for you Skillet. All I could come up with is
> LOOOOOOOOOOSSSSSSEEERRRRRRRRRRRRRR


 That's alright chuck mines newer and faster
With the morrow specialize set up
Be ready egg head...


----------



## JANKEII

yea, but mine is older and wiser


skillett said:


> That's alright chuck mines newer and faster
> With the morrow specialize set up
> Be ready egg head...


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Willy, Unix Racer is Joe Bennett.........welcome back to the fold Joe!

Skillet, the "Morrow special setup"??? Is that the one that flips your car over and sticks your motor at wide open throttle and blows the tires off the rims? Can you get me a copy of the setup sheet for that????  (couldn't resist Mark.....sorry!)

Chuck, just carry extra tanks, fuel tubing, and fuel filters with you at all times! One thing I learned is that if my motor had good compression, and it all of the sudden started running erratically and couldn't get it to tune, you have two choices: 1) just spend $20 and replace the entire fuel system, or 2) spend 2 hours trying to figure where the air leak is coming from and never really figure it out.


----------



## wily

How would yall feel if I showed up and ran sportsman with yall.....I may bring an orange nitro buggy. watch out!


----------



## tebone626

dang wily, you gonna run 4 classes.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Willy is going for the "Highest Entry Fee Paid At An HARC Race" award.


----------



## skillett

wily said:


> How would yall feel if I showed up and ran sportsman with yall.....I may bring an orange nitro buggy. watch out!


Its about time Willy stop playing with those flashlights.


----------



## Graydog328

Yeah I'm ready to mix it up with Willy nitro style. I hope you have plans for a orange nitro truggy also.


----------



## JANKEII

Knowing Willy he'll figure out a way to make his nitro a light as possible


----------



## wily

tebone626 said:


> dang wily, you gonna run 4 classes.


heck no! Im gonna run S-course, and either e-buggy or nitro-buggy. Leaning to nitro....Tyler will runn e-buggy and i can be his chear-leader.

I'm getting both my truggies cleaned up for sale to upgrade to a new Mugen.



Courtney Vaughan said:


> Willy is going for the "Highest Entry Fee Paid At An HARC Race" award.


CV....does this mean no marshaling?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

negativo senor


----------



## killerkustoms

Graydog328 said:


> Yeah I'm ready to mix it up with Willy nitro style. I hope you have plans for a orange nitro truggy also.


+1
The only flashlight should be the SC...if you need a engine I got you covered this weekend...you to Jason W/R, truggies should make noise, not sound like your making a quilt...lol


----------



## wily

killerkustoms said:


> +1
> The only flashlight should be the SC...if you need a engine I got you covered this weekend...you to Jason W/R, truggies should make noise, not sound like your making a quilt...lol


Thanks for the offer Ruben....I have one lined up, but if it falls through or has problems, I may take you up on it. Got some work to do before saturday.


----------



## darrenwilliams

I heard the track was flattened yesterday. What kind of progress was made piling it back up?


----------



## mmorrow

I will see yall there.


----------



## jep527

Mark you going to run electric nitro or both. And were is all the smack talk today. Lol


----------



## mmorrow

Come on. I dont always talk smack. well maybe! 

As of now I just going to run nitro only this weekend. We will see.

CV I do not think my special setup could fix your driving. 8 )


----------



## mmorrow

As of now I am just going to run nitro only this weekend


----------



## griz

*Ready to get some HD video*

Did a crash job on learning this new camera. Tested it out in the backyard and its awesome. I'll be leaving for my brother's place tomorrow and I'll see y'all at the track on Sat.

Griz


----------



## hotrodchevy_77

darrenwilliams said:


> I heard the track was flattened yesterday. What kind of progress was made piling it back up?


*******, Vernon, Rob, Shane and myself have made some good progress on the track over the last two days:work:. It has some fast sections, a rhythm section and a little technical section.....should be fun!!!:cheers:


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

You guys rock! Thanks for fixing this up for us!

Griz, welcome back!


----------



## killerkustoms

griz said:


> Did a crash job on learning this new camera. Tested it out in the backyard and its awesome. I'll be leaving for my brother's place tomorrow and I'll see y'all at the track on Sat.
> 
> Griz


Glad your gonna make it Griz, time to get the cars all cleaned up!


----------



## tebone626

cant wait to see the new layout. i love rhythm sections. 

looks like everybody is going nitro. guess i will have to start looking for some nitro stuff.


----------



## hotrodchevy_77

tebone626 said:


> cant wait to see the new layout. i love rhythm sections.
> 
> looks like everybody is going nitro. guess i will have to start looking for some nitro stuff.


its just a matter of time....but i do miss the easiness of plug-n-play


----------



## Hogster

Here's a pic of the new layout


----------



## Merdith

*plug-n-play*



hotrodchevy_77 said:


> its just a matter of time....but i do miss the easiness of plug-n-play


Sounds _ _ _... I'm laughing :rotfl:


----------



## skillett

hotrodchevy_77 said:


> *******, Vernon, Rob, Shane and myself have made some good progress on the track over the last two days:work:. It has some fast sections, a rhythm section and a little technical section.....should be fun!!!:cheers:


 That's sounds awsome.can' t wait


----------



## jep527

where is the pic rob


----------



## skillett

You really going to fall for that Lmao . Robs back. Ha ha


----------



## killerkustoms

skillett said:


> You really going to fall for that Lmao . Robs back. Ha ha


What are you talking about Skillet, I can see the pic of the layout Rob posted, must be your PC.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Rob, will you be gracing us with your presence??


----------



## racin_redneck

Track is finished with the exception of putting a few pipes back in place and final smooting of lanes and jumps. Should be a fun track, nothing too technical, and not too dumbed down. Im pretty sure just about anyone would have fun even if were just a dirt oval, this is the river track after all. And for all you Doug fans, i regret to inform you that he will NOT be gracing us with his presence this weekend, seems he is out of town. Its been a nice QUIET couple of days down at the river building the new layout. Dont forget, there is a BBQ Pit or two onsite if anyone wants to bring something to throw on the pit. See you guys sat.


----------



## skillett

Smooting , the track ha ha drink another beer


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

SWEET!!! Thanks again for all ya'lls help!

Alright, now if I can just get through one more day of work.............


----------



## Hogster

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Rob, will you be gracing us with your presence??


 Yea I think so. Still breakin in the P5


----------



## darrenwilliams

Got to go sit thru 3 hours of financial reporting training then I can go start working on my car


----------



## B4Maz

tebone626 said:


> looks like everybody is going nitro.


***. Go Brushless!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Hogster said:


> Yea I think so. Still breakin in the P5


Rob, a P5 based motor only needs about 10 heat cycles at about 3-4 minutes each to be able to put it on the track and run..........you can do that it about an hour, so no excuses!

Those motors aren't fully broken in until somewhere between 1/2-3/4 gallon. At which point you'll be in the middle of a race and it will all of the sudden lean out on you and run like a beast. I have had about 5 nova motors and they have ALL done it! It catches me off-guard every time, but when I realize that's what happens, I just pull it off and re-tune and it's good to go for another 3-4 gallons usually. Only other issue I've ever had with a Nova is that some of the newer front bearings leak early on......easy fix.


----------



## monsterslash

Cant make got to work all weekend see yall at the next one.


----------



## Verti goat

monsterslash said:


> Cant make got to work all weekend see yall at the next one.


Call in lance, they'll survive without you. You can't stop now when you finally found a class you're good at!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

I'm liking how much interest this thread has generated! I think I made the right decision in moving the date up to this weekend.............I was worried about it, but it seems like a lot of people are coming!


----------



## darrenwilliams

T-Minus 28 hours, 15 minutes to blast off. Come on Big Air


----------



## Hogster

Here's another pic of the new layout.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

LOL @ Rob......


----------



## jbranham50

See you guys tomorrow!


----------



## killerkustoms

Courtney was Jason B a part of your Jason formula or is he the X factor and now anything goes:dance:

Rob I like the part of the track that goes through the tunnel in your pic, gonna be fun to drive.


----------



## Hogster

You like that pic Rubine. You'll like this one better, check it out and tell me what ya think.


----------



## Hogster

SKILLET!!!!!!!$!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

I didn't include Branham in the J-Factor.............hmmm, maybe I need to re-think my formula.


----------



## jep527

got the pics and its looking good. cant wait been sitting around all day bored. here i will post a pic thanks rob


----------



## jbranham50

?


----------



## Ducatibilt

Hogster said:


> Here's another pic of the new layout.


Uhhhh yeah, you really need to lay off the sweet tea!


----------



## Hogster

Ducatibilt said:


> Uhhhh yeah, you really need to lay off the sweet tea!


Lol. Stop it!!!!!!!!!!!! I want some more!!!!!


----------



## monsterslash

Verti goat said:


> Call in lance, they'll survive without you. You can't stop now when you finally found a class you're good at!


Wish I could but I'm the onley I&E QC on the job.


----------



## monsterslash

Will see yall at Mikes for TOYS FOR TOTS


----------



## darrenwilliams

Track looks sweet


----------



## tebone626

Brendan and I are headed that way. Be there around 9.


----------



## Verti goat

Yay, it today!


----------



## mmorrow

Track is awesome. great job River.

I think we have around 65 enteries. nice.


----------



## Snowmonkey

What was the finishing order?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Thomas, I'll scan the results and post them tomorrow.

Guys, that was a VERY fun day of racing! The weather was great, *******'s fish was the bomb, and tight racing was in abundance! 

E-Buggy was had about 8 cars all bunched together on the track and all fighting for position for 2-3 laps........and everyone kept it super clean! Proud of you guys for that one!

It was just a joke, but it actually looks like my J-Factor formula is pretty accurate! It predicted 59 entries, and we ended up with 60!

Can't wait to do it again!

Toys for Tots..........December 11th.........DON'T MISS IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

R.I.P. D.G.


----------



## wily

The track was great....one of the best yall have had.

!! Good job calling the races, moving spectators to safety, and getting the marshals worked out!!

Thanks River boys!


----------



## jep527

track was great. thanks for all the guys that went out and got the track ready i know it was alot of work. i think my speed control is fried. RIP DG


----------



## Verti goat

Great time at the River! Thanks for prepping the track for us to enjoy and tear up. It's great to get out and see a bunch of friendly faces having fun. Great RD'ing Darren. See ya'll at Mike's next month for some TFT


----------



## skillett

One of the best lay outs I've seen in texas ,awsome guys.
Thanks for giving us a place to race.
My heart goes out To DG and his Familey ,He will be missed.
May god guide them to the light........


----------



## darrenwilliams

Thanks to all the guys that worked all week getting the track ready. The layout was a blast. And a big that to all that came out for a beautiful day of racing. I hope everyone enjoyed themselves as much as I did.

RIP Doug. You will be missed......


----------



## Donnie Hayden

Doug from the river track? What happened?


----------



## darrenwilliams

no details as of yet. All we know is ATV accident in Florida


----------



## killerkustoms

Don't know details but Doug past away yesturday, the River won't be the same without him, R.I.P. and God Bless, still hasn't sunk in for me.

Had a good time guys, nice layout.


----------



## JakeD

Wow, I am so sorry to hear this. I know myself and a lot of other people in the R/C community will really miss Doug. Our hearts and prayers go out to him and his family.

Russell, Nora and Jake Dellinger


----------



## Donnie Hayden

sorry to hear that. We will keep Doug and his family in our prayers


----------



## Labrat99

Wow. I rode home last night thinking about what a fun day of racing it was. It was a kick in the gut when I saw on here that Doug had passed away. It is a loss for our r/c community and he will be missed. Doug was a true "one of a kind guy". God bless and rest in peace Doug.


----------



## Cassidy S.

R.I.P. Doug. You are in our prayers and you will be greatly missed.


----------



## jasonwipf

Labrat99 said:


> Wow. I rode home last night thinking about what a fun day of racing it was. It was a kick in the gut when I saw on here that Doug had passed away. It is a loss for our r/c community and he will be missed. Doug was a true "one of a kind guy". God bless and rest in peace Doug.


I felt the same way. Kick in the gut.


----------



## racin_redneck

Doug is gone but wont be forgotten. He was the type of guy Im sure everyone who knew him will always have a vivid image of him in thier minds. You gotta love a guy who lived his life to the fullest day in and day out the way he did. My prayers go out to his family. Thanks to everyone that came out Saturday and made it a great day of racing at the River Track. I know things wont quite be the same without Doug around, but there are plenty of our favorite memories of that wild and crazy guy to keep us all smiling for a long time to come. 

RIP Doug Gibbons, you will be missed


----------



## GoFaster

Going to miss the track Yeti.

RIP Buddy. Relax


----------



## Merdith

*Had a blast*

Perfect day of racing. Thanks to everyone who came out to play.

I can't believe the bad news about Doug. I've been going out there for a while now, and it just won't be the same without him. He can wheel that tractor better than anyone I've seen, and his colorful announcing made the river track unique and fun. He always had such nice things to say about everyone, and I missed him saturday even before I found out later in the night. I can't freakin believe it. Love to all his family and friends. We miss you already Doug.


----------



## jbranham50

Had a blast on Saturday!

RIP Doug Gibbons, he will be missed.


----------



## darrenwilliams

You guys are going to have to keep an eye on Willy. He was smokin' in nitro buggy


----------



## tarpon140

Doug was an awesome dude and will be missed. RIP Buddy


----------



## B4Maz

RIP Doug

1/8e buggy A was fun. Thats what racing should be like in the main. I Qualified 4th, ended up last after the first lap, got up to second, then broke! I blame it on the Moogens.


----------



## darrenwilliams

I lost my throttle servo last minute in the main. Lucky for JB, I was just about to make my move. lol


----------



## skillett

darrenwilliams said:


> You guys are going to have to keep an eye on Willy. He was smokin' in nitro buggy


Yes he was and chuck too


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

I don't know what happened to me in Short Course! I was mixing it up with Willy, Jason, and Rusty and we were swapping positions quite a bit and I passed Willy a couple of times but I stopped counting on lap 12 and ended up with a 157sec lap! Dang it, but oh well............I had fun and I know where I was at!

Here's the results........points coming shortly.....


----------



## tarpon140

darrenwilliams said:


> I lost my throttle servo last minute in the main. Lucky for JB, I was just about to make my move. lol


Man, how many servos do you go thru in a season? You need to switch to Hitec brother.


----------



## mmorrow

Congrats Skillet. That is your first win right? Shows the Mugen is still fast on three wheels. I believe that mugen was 1,2,and 3 in qualifying order.

RIP Doug. It just does not feel right.


----------



## darrenwilliams

tarpon140 said:


> Man, how many servos do you go thru in a season? You need to switch to Hitec brother.


A lot. Thank God they are free to replace. I am thinking I am going to have to go to something else for the throttle.


----------



## JANKEII

Congrats Skillet, RIP DOUG!!!!


----------



## skillett

mmorrow said:


> Congrats Skillet. That is your first win right? Shows the Mugen is still fast on three wheels. I believe that mugen was 1,2,and 3 in qualifying order.
> 
> RIP Doug. It just does not feel right.


 Thanks mark I"ve been wanting a win all year and it finally worked out.
Broke a arm and melted my center diff but I wasn"t
Going to stop...lol


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Points up.........


----------



## wily

darrenwilliams said:


> You guys are going to have to keep an eye on Willy. He was smokin' in nitro buggy


What a different animial that was to drive! Had issues before the main...lost a pin in my center-rear drive shaft.

I said I was gonna keep it pinned.

BIG THANKS TO MARK MORROW FOR THE EQUIPMENT AND HELP!!


----------

